# Voting - SOTY Semi-finalists - Q3 Group



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

*SOTY - Q3 Finalists*​
*Vote for your favorite from Q3*

AnTrAxX - Black & White53.45%Antraxx - Purple Heart and Brass1611.03%Btoon84 - Yellpurpyellcote Yshooter74.83%Bunnybuster - Widowmaker64.14%Danny0663 - Aluminium and Paper Scales10.69%Danny0663 - Arrowshot in Aluminium and Black Denim Micarta2215.17%Flippinout - Mammoth4128.28%LittleBear - Poison Ivy Shooter3222.07%Maomao - Mini Hunter in Yellow and Purple53.45%Performance Catapults - SPS LXIX106.90%


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

This is the Voting thread for the Q3 SOTY Semi-finalists. If you would like to view the 2012 Rules thread, please go here:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20861-slingshot-of-the-year-rules-and-discussion/]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20861-slingshot-of-the-year-rules-and-discussion/

The Q3 Semi-finalists are:

AnTrAxX - Black & White








AnTrAxX - Purple Heart and Brass








Btoon84 - Yellpurpyellcote Yshooter








Bunnybuster - Widowmaker**








Danny0663 - Aluminium and Paper Scales








Danny0663 - Arrowshot in Aluminium and Black Denim Micarta








Flippinout - Mammoth








LittleBear - Poison Ivy Shooter








Maomao - Mini Hunter in Yellow and Purple








Performance Catapults - SPS LXIX








**The Widowmaker shown in this picture is not the original winner of the SOTM. The original picture has been lost, and the slingshot sold, but this (#95) is a very similar to the one that won (#85).


----------

